# Mokume Gane, Ebonite and Argentium Silver



## wizard (Oct 14, 2014)

Made this gradually over the the course of a week or so. It's a custom fountain pen made with copper and nickel-silver Mokume Gane with ebonite and Argentium sterling silver accents. The mokume was machined, finished, etched, patinated and lacquered. The accents were also lacquered to prevent the ebonite from oxidizing the Argentium silver bands. The bands were formed around a ring mandrel, soldered and polished. Section is also from ebonite. Nib is a Delta14K medium point. Thanks for looking! Doc.


----------



## Curly (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow!! That's beautiful!!


----------



## tgsean (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunning pen, so much talent Doc. Tell me how long did you take to make this pen from start to finish? Do you sell your pens? If you don't mind sharing if you do sell, what would this go for? Love your dedication to the art of pen making! So inspiring! WOW


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 15, 2014)

Thats a good looker !!!


----------



## jyreene (Oct 15, 2014)

Doc that is astounding. You give me new ideas on how to use the piece of Mokume I have with each new pen.


----------



## Big (Oct 15, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## 18111 (Oct 15, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 15, 2014)

They just keep getting better...keep it up!


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 15, 2014)

That is outstanding.  Can't say enough about how good this pen looks.  Making something like this out MG or Damascus has long been a goal of mine, but the rods are pricey and I'd have a few new things to learn.  Encouraging to see others doing it.  May yet give it a try.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaspar said:


> That is outstanding.  Can't say enough about how good this pen looks.  Making something like this out MG or Damascus has long been a goal of mine, but the rods are pricey and I'd have a few new things to learn.  Encouraging to see others doing it.  May yet give it a try.



They're both goals of mine and I've got rods of both! Doc, you keep making pens I've had in my head for years. Yours always look much better than I can imagine!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 15, 2014)

OMG!!! Outstanding piece of work Doc!!


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 15, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> They're both goals of mine and I've got rods of both! Doc, you keep making pens I've had in my head for years. Yours always look much better than I can imagine!



My situation is limited in both space and money and especially just now time, so I have stay within that for now. 

But ever since I saw Damascus  used at Tighe Pens (he gets his rods from Damasteel, I think), I've wanted to do it.  The main problem for me would be the hardening after the machining.  

Or perhaps that isn't really necessary?


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 15, 2014)

That is simply breathtaking!!!! 

Oh....wow! Just....*WOW!!!!*


----------



## Freethinker (Oct 15, 2014)

Fantastic piece of work. Congrats.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 16, 2014)

Another work of art Doc, congrats on a job well done.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 16, 2014)

Stunning. What a perfect looking pen!


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 17, 2014)

That is beautiful Doc! You're on quite a roll! Well done.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 17, 2014)

Look at YOU...putting bands on a pen?:biggrin:

This is over the top Doc! I like what you did with this one. And, since you've had problems with your private messages, CONGRATULATIONS on your membership in the Guild!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Oct 17, 2014)

*Thank You!*

Thank you all for the kind words and encouragement!
Doc



tgsean said:


> Stunning  pen, so much talent Doc. Tell me how long did you take to make this pen  from start to finish? Do you sell your pens? If you don't mind sharing  if you do sell, what would this go for? Love your dedication to the art  of pen making! So inspiring! WOW



Sean, It took me about 9 to 10 hours on and off the course of a week.
Nope..don't  sell them. Give them away as gifts to my patients, friends, family and  also donate them to galas for auction to a charitable cause for  children. The only idea of what a pen like this goes for is somewhat  inflated as they sell at auctions for benefits. My pens usually bring  between $500 to $3750 during a gala. But usually the galas consist of  bidding among individuals with large egos and equally large wallets...  lol...I don't really care as long as the kids and a worthy cause gets  most of the money.



Kaspar said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > They're both goals of  mine and I've got rods of both! Doc, you keep making pens I've had in my  head for years. Yours always look much better than I can  imagine!
> ...



Eric,
The Mokume I use comes from Mike Sakmar who makes it for William Henry who sell both pens and knives.

Sakmar Enterprises, LLC - Home

The  Mokume consists of brass, nickel-silver and copper and work hardening  is not really an issue. Damascus and Koftgari Damascus is steel and a  different story... To work with it, I use  tangential cutter made by  Eccentric Engineering in Australia.

Diamond Tool Holder

Regards,
Doc



dalecamino said:


> Look at YOU...putting bands on a pen?:biggrin:
> 
> This is over the top Doc! I like what you did with this one. And, since  you've had problems with your private messages, CONGRATULATIONS on your  membership in the Guild!:wink::biggrin:



Chuck, Thank you! I'm really sorry if I missed a PM :redface:.
Regards,
Doc


----------



## Marker (Oct 17, 2014)

Since this has copper, and nickel in it......How smooth are the threads when you screw it together???


----------



## wizard (Oct 18, 2014)

Marker said:


> Since this has copper, and nickel in it......How smooth are the threads when you screw it together???



Mark,
My experience with the threads on Mokume, both made with nickel-silver/copper or made with nickel-silver/brass/copper are such that cap and body mate in a virtually very smooth, quiet fashion. I have wondered if that has been due to the versatile and malleable properties of copper. Very different from steel/stainless steel threads.
Doc


----------



## jyreene (Oct 18, 2014)

Doc

Was this triple or the new double threads?


----------



## wizard (Oct 18, 2014)

jyreene said:


> Doc
> 
> Was this triple or the new double threads?



These were triple start 12mm X 0.8mm. Am going to try double start on same material next and will let you know. Ty, many many thanks again for what has got to be smoothest execution of the mother of all group buys!!
Doc


----------

